# video namibia-eine angelsafari



## rob (9. Mai 2007)

hallo boardies!
einige werden sich noch an unsere angelsafari in namibia erinnern.
bilder angelsafari
jetzt ist es soweit, die DVD ist fertig und kommt in den nächsten 3 wochen auf den markt.  
es ist ein toller film geworden und ich hoff, ich kann euch mit diesem trailer ein wenig vorfreude bereiten.

pressemitteilung mit genauen informationen auch über bestellmöglichkeiten werden folgen. 

anbei einmal der link zu dem hochauflösenden trailer im mp4 format und einmal der link auf youtube für alle die das mp4 nicht lesen können. 

angelsafari namibia

angelsafari auf youtube

viel spass und die besten grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Nick_A (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

Hi Namensvetter #h

seeehr feiner Trailer! Macht mächtig Lust auf mehr !!! #6

Wünsche Dir einen erfolgreichen Start damit :m

Grüße aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## posengucker (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

Hi Rob,

cooler Trailer. Sicher ein lässiges Video, das in keiner Sammlung fehlen sollte.

lg
Werner


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

Wirklich ein Spitzentrailer! #6 #6 #6 

Die Hebelwirkung bei dem Drill mit den langen Ruten an der Küste muss ja der Hammer sein. Beim Fischen auf GT kam mir die Differenz zwischen 30 cm schon wie ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht vor, wie muss es nur dabei gewesen sein. |scardie: |scardie: |scardie:


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

Klasse fischen und Naturaufnahmen, besonders die Kabeljou gefallen mir. 
Aber vor dem Killer No1 in Afrika wär ich..|scardie:

*editiert*


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

vielen dank!

zu den ruten.das sind 5 meter lange einteilige brandungsruten
mit einem wurfgewicht von 15- 20 kg :q
ein drill mit einem hai grenzt an hochleistungssport.
das fischen auf kabeljou ist da schon viel angenehmer!

den hippos konnten wir uns nur wegen unserem erfahrenen guide auf so kurze distanz nähern.
ist schon was besonderes wenn du daneben deine rute auswirfst und die rufe der leitbullen kilometerweit über den okawango schallen.wenn dann auch noch ein tigerfisch einsteigt...anglerherz was willst du mehr  
lg rob


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-videotrailer*

Was für ein gei...er Film. Toll ausgewählte Musik, paßt zu Tempo und Anstrengung der Szenen und Drills. Macht mich auch etwas wehmütig, da ich einen Teil deiner Locations ja schon selbst gesehen habe, aber leider ohne Angel. Und wenn ich mir unsere Bootstour durch die Papyrusgebiete des Okavango mit Angelstopps vorstelle, dann wär das oberhammermäßig verlaufen. Was ich vom Boot gesehen habe, könnte es auch durchaus sein, daß es vom selben Camp stammt. Ich kann dir den Namen leider nicht sagen, da wir 1999 dort die ersten Testgäste noch vor der offiziellen Eröffnung waren und das Camp noch keinen Namen hatte, hab jedenfalls keinen gesehen. )
Also eines steht fest, der nächste Trip in den Süden Afrikas auf jeden Fall mit Angeln.


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

servus leopard afrika!
beim nächsten mal musst du unbedingt dort fischen gehen.gute angeln und zubehör würdest du auch in den camps zu akzeptablen preisen bekommen.
im okawangodelta in botswana waren wir bei drotsky's cabin und 
später waren wir im shamvura camp. das liegt an der angolanischen grenze.
sind beide genial und einen besuch immer wert.das traumhafte delta so wie so!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Moin Rob,
am Okavango waren wir in 3 Camps. Das erste war das im Papyrusgebiet ohne Namen. Kann mich nur noch erinnern, daß ca. 100 m vor dem Camp ne Art Scheune war, die glaub ich als Laden genutzt wurde. ( Das eine Bild zeigt ein Boot dieses Camps) Das 2. Camp war an der angolanischen Grenze, das zweite Bild zeigt die Bar des Camps vom Wasser aus. Vlt. kannst du ja was erkennen? :m 
Das 3. Camp im Delta in Botswana war das Odd Balls.
Nächstes mal werde ich bestimmt irgend wo angeln mit integrieren!


----------



## Karstein (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Astreiner Trailer, Robert! #6 #6 #6

Möönsch, und sogar ´nen kupfernen Gesellen habt ihr aufs Band bekommen, spitze! Tolle Eindrücke, und besonders klasse: die afrikanischen Klänge zum Anfang. Gut Ding muss halt doch Weile haben! 

Kompli und Gruß gen Austria

Karsten


----------



## rob (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

servus leopard afrika!
anscheinend waren wir in einem anderen camp.diese bar kenn ich nicht:m
danke dir karsten!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hi Robert!
Der Trailer ist ja der absolute H I T !#6 :vik:
Brandungsangeln an der Skelettküste...........Da muß ich ein halbes Jahr vorher in ein Fitneßstudio gehen,sonst zieht mich so ein Fischlein ins weite Meer!!|supergri


----------



## Drohne (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Herrliche Aufnahmen, wunderbare  Fische  und eine  Ehrfurcht gebietende Gegend, Anglerherz was willst du nach einem schweren Arbeitstag noch mehr.:m

Immer wieder bewundern Anny und ich Robs können in Sachen Angelfischerei. Ich denke der junge Mann wurde mit AW Wasser getauft und eine Angelrute war sein erstes  und begehrtestes Geschenk.

Weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri Heil lieber Rob und noch ganz viele Beiträge von Dir.

LG Josef


----------



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Moin,

na denn gutes Gelingen!

War auch gerade dieses Wochenende mal wieder in Namibia. Ist echt nett da.

Allerdings finde ich das Haiangeln nicht so geil, aber das habe ich ja anderweitig schon genuegend ausgefuehrt...

Tigerfisch ist dagegen ziemlich cool... :q

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Nicht das Wurfgewicht ist 15-20kg, sondern die Aktion der Ruten... Und selbst da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, denn klassisch ist eigentlich -24kg, aber vielleicht klaerst Du uns ja noch mal auf? ;o)


----------



## rob (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

servus ansgar du weltreisender!
ich beneide dich um deinen kurztrip nach namibia.
warst du den auch auf tigerfisch?!

die leute bezeichen die 15-20 kg als wurfgewicht.,stand auch genau so auf den ruten drauf.
aber natürlich ist klar das es um die aktion geht.kein mensch wirft 20 kilo aus:q
die bleigewichte die geworfen werden sind ca 150-300 g schwere krallenbleie plus der köder(fischstücke).
beste grüsse aus wien und dir viel spass in indien.bin gespannt ob da was geht:m
rob


----------



## Jirko (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

...bin ja wohl´n büschn spät dran - mhm? :m... holymoly rob, mehr sach ich dazu nich #6 #6 #6... die scheibe aus dem hohen norden schon ferddig mein lieber... hab schon weißes mang den kauplatten :m #h


----------



## Tiffy (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

Seh ich ja jetzt erst. Super Trailer. Das macht ja richtig Lust da mal hin zu fahren #6


----------



## siegbert (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

hallo Rob ,
ein tolles Video,tolle Aufnahmen.#6#6#6#6

Da ich ja auch schon mehrmals dort war,hab ich aber noch nicht am Fluss geangelt,gibt es da ein paar Vorschläge wo man von Swakopmund hinfahren könnte da ich dort meine Wohnung habe?
War im März wieder da , tolle Fänge,habe auch einen Joseffisch (Elefantenfisch)an der Angel gehabt,hatte aber leider keine Digicam dabei,das nächste mal.


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

servus siegbert!
eine wohnung in swakop ist ja spitze!
da bist du ja genau an der peripherie:m
zum okawango musst du aber über rundu(grenze zu angola) richtung caprivistrip fahren.
hier liegt zb das shamvuracamp( www.shamvura.com ).
das wäre das näherste von dir gesehen.
fahrzeit ca 1 tag von swakop.
unser guide in swakop hat mir aber auch von riesigen tigerfischen in einem stausee bei okahandja erzählt.der wäre viel näher für dich.
ruf ihn mal an,der kennt namibia wie seine westentasche und ist ein ausgezeichneter fischer und ranger.
jakes de jager
081 286 4555
oder 081 127 8083
p.o. box 2277
swakopmund

lg rob

p.s.: wann fährst du wieder runter?


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*



rob schrieb:


> servus ansgar du weltreisender!
> ich beneide dich um deinen kurztrip nach namibia.
> warst du den auch auf tigerfisch?!
> 
> ...



Hi Rob,

naja, 35 Reise hin und 35 Stunden Reise zurueck fuer ein Wochenende vor Ort - ich weiss nicht, ob Du mich da immer noch beneidest... 
Diesmal war ich garnicht fischen, sondern nur auf Game Safari (mit der Kamera! nicht mit dem Schiesseisen!)

Aber ich habe mal ne Zeit in SA gelebt und dann bin ich auch mal nach Nam hochgefahren - bin also damals zum Tigerfisch angeln gegangen, nicht jetzt... Und so komische Welse... Und jede Menge Karpfen und Meeresfische in SA...  

Ansonsten fischen die im Meer da genauso wie wir in OZ - von daher kenne ich die Meeresgeschichte so ein bisschen 

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: ich lass Dich wissen, wenn in Indien was geht...


----------



## siegbert (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

hey,danke erst mal für die Adresse werde mal schauen,werde erst wieder im November für ca 6 wochen runter fliegen,(lange zeit bis dahin)aber geht schnell vorrbei.


----------



## theactor (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

HI, Rob! 

Ich entdecke das Ganze hier erst jetzt #d...
Und muss erstmal die kleine Pfütze vor der Tastatur beseitigen, die mir beim Zusehen aus dem offen stehenden Maul getröpfelt ist!
*Sensationelle Aufnahmen*! Und - was ich so liebe - alle Aspekte (Natur, Landschaft, Tiere, Menschen) dabei!
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Angeln dort ja wohl mal schlichtweg der Hammer sein muss...

Vielen Dank für die sagenhaften Eindrücke!!

|wavey:Sönke


----------



## siegbert (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*



rob schrieb:


> servus siegbert!
> eine wohnung in swakop ist ja spitze!
> da bist du ja genau an der peripherie:m
> zum okawango musst du aber über rundu(grenze zu angola) richtung caprivistrip fahren.
> ...


hey rob,danke erst mal für die Adresse werde mal schauen,werde erst wieder im November für ca 6 wochen runter fliegen,(lange zeit bis dahin)aber geht schnell vorrbei.


----------



## Sxxlflx (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

und jetzt würd ich gern noch wissen was das für ein song is im trailer...


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: video namibia-eine angelsafari*

servus soulfly!
der erste musik part ist von : 

Take A Ride Pt. 2 (feat. Aladin)
performed by Rodney Hunter
(c) by Edition Hip Hop Büro Berlin/ Arabella Musikverlag GmbH
(p) G-Stone Recordings (www.gstone.com)


der zweite : Power of a woman
Elkysia/Reawakening

beste grüsse aus wien
rob

ps.:in einer woche kommt der film auf den markt.
pressemitteilung dazu wird folgen!


----------

